# Riding in the rain and loving it!



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Yay! It's raining finally!

Here's a quick shot we took today of us riding in the rain and clearing trails at Bucksnort, Tennessee. We were all so glad to see the rain we didn't care that we got totally soaked. And the horses stayed wonderfully cool throughout the day.

Picture not so great quality, raining too hard and all, but you get the idea!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Rain makes it hard to get sharp pictures.

You can see Red Castle, ( our destination) in the back ground









My friend in his slicker andplastic hat cover









Lots of rocks along this trail


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Great pictures! I actually enjoyed riding in the rain, it kept us so nice and cool.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks beautiful !!! I was in Oak ridge a few weeks ago and I don't know how close that is to you, but Tennessee has always been my favorite state. I have family there and have always wanted to ride there.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Oak Ridge is a beautiful area, there close to Knoxville. I used to live in Knoxville, which is east Tn. Now I am about 4 hours away from there in middle Tennessee.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Riding inthe rain for 8 hours at 11,000 foot elevation, It actually felt good to have a fire for lunch to warm up


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Riding in the rain isn't bad, as long as it is not storming. Been caught in a few of those, not fun. Cold rain isn't fun either. If you wait for perfect weather, you'll never get to ride! It has been really hot and humid with no rain here, gotta ride in the morning or at night. 

That campfire looks relaxing!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Riding in the rain is how I get most of my horses to go through puddles and streams. I don't like the bugs much, I ride mainly through woods and bogs so the bugs are killer in the rain so I've had to invest in a ridiculously thick riding rain coat they can't bite through. I'd much rather the open country to ride in but you won't get any of that in Massachusetts.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It truely is the monsoon season for the high country. 3rd saturday in a row that I've got rained on while riding in the mountains.

But we did get an hour or two of sunny riding before the thunderstorms rolled in.









But it didn't take long and we had our slickers on and were riding on muddy trails


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I quite like riding it the rain... or at least it doesn't fuss me as much as it seems to bother other people! One of the best rides I've ever been on was in SW Ireland on a beach, it the rain! Great fun! It just took a few days for all my kit to dry out...


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Great photos. I'm used to riding in the rain having learned how to ride in England, if you waited for it to be dry, you'd never ride 

I have rain gear to use here but all of my friends are huge wimps and won't ride if it's raining.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The gal in my photos is from England and we have joked that she brought the weather with her. Today was a state holiday, So we were off and enjoyed yet another rainy day ride.

Clouds below us in the valley









Clouds above us on the mountain









Watching more clouds drift through the mountains









And some hope that it will clear out


----------

